# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان الشاعر السوري  انس الحجار ( دموع على الورق )

## majdyhamdy

*احببت ان اهديكم هذا اليوان والذي اتمنى ان ينال استحسانكم ورضاكم*

*إهداء الشاعر*
*ــــــــــــــ*
*إليكِ ......... و إلى رياحِكِ الباردة ..*
*و إلى قلبِكِ المغلفِ بالجليد ......*
*و إلى كلِّ يومٍ فقد ساعاتِه و دقائقَهُ*
*و إلى زمنٍ لا يتذكرُني ...... و إلى مَن* *زرعَ** الشَّوكَ في دربي .... وإلى مَن فرشَ دربي رحيقاً ...... أقدِّمُ أولَ همسٍ للشفاه* 
*دموع على الورق .* 



*هذا ديوانٌ شاب لشاعر شاب لم يتجاوز منتصـف الـعـقـد الثالث من عمره .*
*إنه الشاعر أنس الحجار نجل الشاعر وليد الحجار .*
*لم يأخذ أنس الشعر عن والده أبداً إلا إذا كان بوارِثَةِ الدم , ولم يقلد أحداً من الشــعراء , لقد عبر عن ذاته بصــدق و جرأة فائقة , إنه شــاب ينضـح قلبَه بقلـمه و يســكب ما نضح جراحاتٍ و آلاماً و أنّـاتٍ و دموعاً و حبـاً محتـرقـاً بنيران الخيبة و الحرمان حتى اعتاد الألم بل أصبح يتلذذ به*
*اسمعه يقول :* 
*ما للعيونِ بريقٌ دون أدمعها*
*ما للحياةِ جمـالٌ دون أحـزانِ* 
*وشاعرنا جيد الثقافة على صغر سنه , متين اللغة يحسن اســتخدامها فيسـخرها كيفما يريـد و مثلـمـا يحـب , فهي* 
*طَيِّعةٌ بين يديه يعبّر بها عن غايتهِ برشاقة و إحكام , ثم*
*يغضب على شعره و نثره أحياناً فيطردهما من حيـاته و هما حياتُه و ذاتُه .*
*اسمعه يقول :* 
*يا شـعرُ إرحلْ فما أخبرتَها شغفي*
*يا نثرُ أغربْ فما أظهرتَ كتماني* 
*و مجـمل القـول : إنه شــاعر صـادق جـريء يعبـر عـن إحسـاســاتِه و لو كانـت متناقضة بصـدق و عفـوية و هو متـمكن مـن أدوات الشــعـر لغـة و عـروضـاً و نـحـواً و صناعة تأتي عفو الخاطر يُكثِر من المجازات و يستعمل الاستعاراتِ و الكناياتِ بشكل أقل , و صناعاتُه بمجملها غير متكلفة ولا مستثقلة وإليك أمثلة على ذلك من شِعره* 
*هبت رياح المستحيل على الأملْ*
*وجعا أتتْ تلك الثمار من المقلْ*
*وحقائب الذكرى** تواري أنةً*
*خرساءَ من قلبٍ تجرّح و اندملْ*
*ونزيف ذاكرتي** يلطّخ ما أتى*
*من أحرفٍ برسالة كانت غزلْ* 
*أتمنى للشاعر الشاب أنس الحجار إطّراد التقدم إذ أنني أتوقع منه شاعراً كبيراً له صوت مدوٍّ في عالم الشعر .* 

*البداية* 
*لستُ أدري كيفَ بدأتْ قصتي معكِ بحرفِ جـر , رُغـم تنبيهِ الأســـــتاذ لنا بـعـدمِ البـدءِ بموضوعٍ إنشــائيّ أو قصــةًٍ بحرفِ جر .*
*كـل مـــا أذكــرهُ أنّ شـــــيئاً ما جـرَّنـي إلـيـــكِ .*
*حـاولـتُ أن أغـوصَ بـبحـرِ فـواصلـكِ الكثيـرةِ*
*يا لهذهِ الفواصل والنقاط كم هي كثيرةٌ في حياتِكِ ترى هل تنتمينَ لجملةٍ إســـميةٍ أم فعليةٍ , فتارةً أراكِ فعلاً ماضياً قد بعثرَ كلَّ علامـاتِ الفتـحِ على عتـبةِ الحـرفِ الأخـيـرِ لـتـكـونَ عـلامـتـهُ الألــف لـلـضـرورة البـكائيــة , أأجـدنـي مـضــافاً إليـكِِ ؟ لكنـني أخـافُ مـن الكسـر, يا حبذا أن أكونَ فاعلاً وعلامتي الضّم . لا يهمـني ماذا تكونين , ولــكـنْ مـا أخشــــاهُ أن أكونَ في حياتِكِ ( لا محل لي من الإعراب ) أو أن تكـوني مبتدأً و أكونَ أنـا خبرك المحذوف .* 

*مـلأتُ الكأسَ مـن دمـعِ الهـوانِ*
*صلبتُ السَّـــعدَ في أقصى كياني* 
*و كــي لا تفضـحَ الدمعاتُ سرّي*
*كتَـمــتُ مِن المشــاعرِ ما أُعانـي* 
*ألســتَ تـقـولُ شــِعراً فـي بـيـانٍ*
*فــقـلْ ما طعـم كأسـي يا لســاني* 






*( 1 )*
*شراع الحـب* 
*الحزنُ* *وشَّحَ** أحـرفَ الكَلِـمِ*
*فذوى** القصيدُ بحرقـةِ الألَـمِ* 
*غَرَسَ الفِراقُ جذورَهُ و مَضى*
*وثِمارُ طال**َ**عِـهِ مِـنَ السَّجَـمِ* 
*كَفَرَ الفؤادُ بحسنِهـا فَهـوى*
*كَفراشةٍ حَطَّـتْ علـى حِمَـمِ* 
*أتُرى لو انَّ القلـبَ صدّقَهـا*
*هل كان يسكـنُ جنّـةَ النِّعَـمِ* 
*لمْلمْ رمادَ العشقِ يـا عنَمـي*
*مِنْ موقدِ الأحـزانِ و النَّـدَمِ* 
*واتْركْ جِراحَ الحـبّ نازفـة ً*
*مزج** الحبيبُ دم**ـ**اءَهُ* *ب**دَمـي* 
*ماذا لو انَّ الوصـلَ جمّعنـا*
*هل كان ينبضُ بالهوى قلَمي* 
*الحبُّ مثل س**ـ**فينـةٍ* *رحلـت*
*لـولا شِـراعُ البُعـدِ للعـدَمِ* 

*ضَمّدْ جِراحَكَ ثُمَّ خُذْ بـيدي*
*( يا سائلاً عنّي وعن ألمي )* 
***** 



*( 2 )* 
*سيّدتي* 
*يا سيدتي ... رغماً عني ..* 
*يا دمعَ الشمعِ الرقراق ِ* 
*لهباً لكن في الأعماق ِ* 
*في صحراءِ الحبِّ زهوري* 
*تُسقى من قلبٍ مشتاق ِ* 
*ورمادُ العشق ِ يؤرِّقني في موقدِهِ* 
*تأتي ريحٌ وتبعثرُهُ* 

*وتبددُهُ في الأجواء ِ* 
*وغزالُ الروحِ ينادي في* 
*فلواتِ العشق ِ بهِ كللٌ* 
*قد باكرَهُ سهمُ قضائي* 
*رَشَفتْ أذني* 
*مِن همسِ شِفاهِكِ خمراً مِن نهرِ الجنَّهْ* 
*فتبرعَمَ صمتُ الطّفلِ المجهدِ في صدري* 
*وكأنَّ الهمسَ يؤرجحُهُ* 
*من شلالِ اللحنِ الهادرْ* 
*يا سوسنة ً قد ساورها* 
*سحرٌ مِن فجرٍ وضّاء ِ* 
*ياظالمتي , يا فاتنتي* 
*هل ماتتْ نجماتُ سمائي* 
*ياسيدتي , كوني ما شِئتِ فإيماني* 
*بالحبِّ سيجمعُ أشلائي* 

*****
*يتبع*

*تحياتي واحترامي*

----------


## majdyhamdy

*( 3 )* 
*أنين*

*كُسرتْ مرآتي كيف أرى حسناً فتانْ* 

*ما عادَ المشطُ يدغدغُ شلالَ الشعرِ*

*الذهبيّ وزال الكحلُ بدمع اليأسِ* 

*ولا أملٌ وغدوت الآنْ*

*حسناءَ بلا عاشقْ*

*رسماً بالأبيضِ و الأسودْ*

*وبلا ألوانْ*


*كمْ كنتُ النّار بأفئدةٍ , تهواني ليس لها*

*نبضٌ إلا حبّي , فإذا خَمدتْ نيرانُ*

*العشقِ بتلكَ الأفئدةِ الثّكلى حركتُ* 

*الجمرَ بلا اسْتئذانْ* 

*قد كنتُ أنا في كلِّ بيوتِ العُرْبِ أنا* 

*كنزاً بل تاجاً أُحملُ فوق رؤوسٍ* 

*تزخرُ بالإيمان ْ*

*واليومَ أنا يطردُني قومي من أرضي* 

*من كلِّ لسان ْ*

*لا بيتٌ يحفظُ لي شرفي إلا القرآنْ .*





***** 

*( 4 )*  
*مأساة العاصي*

*العاصي نهرٌ يشطر مدينة حماة إلى نصفين تاركاً فيها ما ترك من جنان ، ينبع من الجنوب متجهاً إلى الشمال ليصب بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط وبهذا يكون قد عصى طبيعة أنهار بلاد الشام من حيث المسير ولذلك سمي بالعاصي .*






*أينَ الربيعُ وأيـنَ الزَّهـرُ والحُلَـلُ*
*يا عاصيَ الكونِ أينَ الأنْسُ و الغَزَلُ* 
*قد كنتَ أحجيةً للنّـاسِ غامضـة ً*
*تعلو المياهُ ونـارُ العشـقِ تشتعِـلُ* 
*واليومَ ألثمُ جُرحَ الأرضِ في شفتي*
*أذري الدُّموعَ لَعَلَّ الجـرحَ يندمـلُ* 

*ناعورةٌ لبستْ ثوبَ الخريفِ أسـىً*
*واصْفرَّ مكحَلُها مـا عـادَ يُكتحـلُ* 
*هل جفَّ ماؤكَ مـن هجـرٍ تكابـدُهُ*
*أم ترتجي توبة ً أفصحْ فمـا العِلَـلُ* 
*أجابَ يرمي سهامَ الحرفِ في كبدي*
*تِبْرُ التُرابِ حكى ما أخفـتِ الجُمَـلُ*
*........* 
*هلْ جئتَ مشتكياً هجرَ الحبيبِ لنـا*
*أم جئتَ تُصلحُ ما أزرى بكَ المَلَـلُ* 
*هذي الدموعُ خَلتْ مِن سحرِ رونَقِها*
*لا الشّوقُ فيها ولا بالحـبِّ تتَّصـلُ* 

*جفَّتْ مياهي فلا عشـقٌ يجسِّدُهـا*
*فالماءُ من مقـلِ العشّـاقِ والطَّلَـلُ* 
*ماتَ الغـرامُ بِكـمْ يا جيـلَ أغنيـةٍ*
*اللحن فيهـا بِسُـمِّ العُـرْيِ يُقتتـلُ* 
*تَكْتَظُّ أجنحتـي بالنَّـاسِ وا أسفـي*
*مِن خمرِ شَهْوتِهمْ للجِنسِ قد ثَمِلـوا* 
*ذاكَ الـذي يدَّعـي حبـاً بِمُهجَتِـهِ*
*في واحـةٍ للهوى بالعهـرِ يَغتسِـلُ* 
*وذا يغازلُهـا والنَّفـسُ تسألُـهـا*
*هل جَيْبُهُ لِشـراءِ الطُّهْـرِ يَحْتَمِـلُ* 

*يا صاحبي يَبستْ أرضُ الغرامِ بِنـا*
*حزناً على أهلِها مِن بعدِ ما رَحَلـوا* 
*كان الغَرامُ بِنا مثـلَ الزُّهـورِ بهـا*
*ذاكَ الرحيقُ إليـهِ النَّحـلُ يَرتحِـلُ* 
*فَصْلُ الخريفِ جَثَا فوقَ الرُّبا أبـداً*
*لا زهرَ في شجرٍ,هل يُقطَفُ العسلُ ؟* 
*لا لن تعودَ لنا روحُ الغـرامِ صبـاً*
*ما عادتِ الرّوح إن قُـدِّرتَ يا أجـلُ* 
*إرجعْ كما جئتَ ليس الأمر في يدنا*
*يمضي الزَّمانُ وشيبُ الرأسِ يشتعلُ* 

*يكفي فقد يبستْ أوتـارُ حَنجرتـي*
*جاءتْ كلابُكُمُ , عُـدْ أيّهـا الرّجُـلُ* 
*فَقُلتُ في غُصَّـةٍ تـغتـالُ أحْـرفَها*
*والـيـأسُ عاصفةٌ يفنى بها الأمـلُ* 
*عينايَ جـاءتْ وروحُ الحبِّ تسبقُني*
*الـرّوحُ فاضت أسىً و ابْيضّتِ المُقلُ*

----------


## majdyhamdy

* ( 5 )*

*حـلـم*
*أحزانُنـا بلهيـبِ الوصـلِ تَحتـرقُ**غفا بحضنِ اللقاءِ القلـبُ و الحَـدَقُ**في واحةِ العشقِ غَنّى العِطرُ أغنيةً**فاهْتزَّ نَرجِسُهـا واسْتيقـظَ الحَبَـقُ**بَعْثرتُ حَرفي وشِعري فوقَ  أسطرِكُمْ**الوصلَ أرجو بِهِ , هلْ عِندكُمْ وَرَقُ ؟**قلبـي تَعَـوَّدَ أنْ يحيـا  على أملٍ**هل لي بوصْلٍ تُرى أمْ هاجَرَ الوَمَقُ ؟*
*يا  شمسُ  ليسَ لنا إلاكِ  ملهمـة**هلْ تَغرُبين و هلْ يغْتالُـك  الشَّفَـقُ**أشرعت زَورقَ حُبّي فـي  بُحورِكُمُ**فهلْ ترى زَورقي يَجْتاحُهُ  الغَـرَقُ**سَهِرتُ ليلي ودَمعُ العينِ  يَزرعُنـي**في غابةِ الجُرْحِ يَسقي أرضَها الأرَقُ**ونِمتُ فـي غَفْلـةٍ فانْتابَنـي  حُلُـمٌ**وقـالَ إنَّـا برُغـمِ الحُـبِّ نَفْتَـرِقُ**صَحوتُ مِن حُلُمي و القلبُ  مُنْفَطِـرٌ**و الليلُ أظلمَ و احْتارتْ بِيَ  الطُّـرُقُ*
*فليـسَ لـي أمـلٌ إلاكِ  يا قـدري**قولي .. فما شُفيتْ في أضلعي الحُرَقُ*******( 6 )* *نهر المشاعر*
*صوتُ الحُروفِ يَجوبُ الكونَ  يَصحبُهُ**بَوحُ المشاعرِ من شِعري و  ألحانـي**الطَّيـرُ يَسمعُنـي يَختـالُ مُنتشـيـاً**والزَّهـرُ يَعرِفُنـي و العطـرُ نادانـي**والليلُ يَعشقُنـي و النّجـمُ صاحبَنـي**والبـدرُ عانَقنـي والفجـرُ يَهوانـي**فالشِّعرُ نهرُ هوىً يجـري  بأوردتـي**مِيـاهُـهُ حَمَلَـتْ سِحْـري وألوانـي*


*صَبَّتْ ببحـركِ يـا محبوبتـي فأتـى**موجُ الفِراقِ بمِلـحِ الهَجـرِ  يلقانـي**هل تَسْمَعينَ أنيـنَ البَـوحِ  ملهمتـي**أم أنـتِ جَوهـرةٌ مــن دونِ  آذانِ**وهل ترينَ دمـوعَ الشـوقِ ساقيـة ً**أشواكَ حبّكِ كـي تزهـو بأغصـانِ**يا رحلـة ً بـدأتْ , موتـي نهايتُهـا**والدَّربُ أتعبني و الشّـوقُ  أضنانـي**رَتَّقتُ أشرعة َ السّلوانِ فـي سفـري**تركتُ إســمَكِ فـي آفـاق نِسيانـي*
*لكننـي عبـثـاً حـاولـتُ مبتـعـداً**كالطَّير يهربُ مـن أزهـارِ  نَيسـانِ**حُكْمُ الإلهِ بـأنْ أهـواكِ يـا  قـدري**إنِّي السَّجيـنُ وذاكَ الهُـدْبُ سجَّانـي**كما رأى يوسـفُ البرهـانَ محْتسبـاً**إنِّي رأيـتُ ضِيـا عينيـكِ  برهانـي**مَزَّقـت أشرعـةَ النِّسيـانِ أحْرقُهـا**فالحزنُ أبهجنـي والسَّعـدُ  أشقانـي**مـا للعُيـونِ بَريـقٌ دونَ أدمُعِـهـا**مـا للحيـاة جـمـالٌ دون أحــزانِ*


*سِحْرٌ أطـلَّ مـن العينيـنِ  يذهلنـي**فالليلُ و الشَّمسُ في عينيكِ  صِنـوانِ**لا تسألينـي ولا يحتـارُ أمـركِ فـي**دنيـا التّقلـبِ مِـن كفـرٍ و إيمـانِ**طَـوْراً أقـدِّسُ ذاكَ القَـدَّ فـي وَلَـهٍ**طَـوْراً تُـدَ نِّسُـهُ باللَّمـسِ أدرانـي**نَزْفُ اليَراعِ علـى الأوراقِ ملحمـة ٌ**آمـالُ أخيلتـي تَغـتـالُ أشجـانـي**تبقى الحروفُ صدىً من بَوْحِ خاطِرتي**كالغيثِ يَهطلُ في صحـراءِ  وجدانـي*
*فالشِّعـرُ قيثـارةٌ أوتارُهـا  نَـزَقـي**صاغتْ بهـا نَغَمَـاً للحُـبِّ  عَينـانِ******

----------


## majdyhamdy

* ( 7 )**للرجال ظلال**لم يكنْ معها**وحدَها على الشاطئ**وحدَها على التلال**أطفأتْ قنديلَ غرفتِها و هي تنظرُ إلى زيتِهِ ما تبقى منه**كم تود أنْ لا تطفئه ولكنْ إنِ اسْتيقظَ و رآه سوف يغضبُ كثيراً ...*

*دَثّرتِ ابنتَها بثوبِ زفافها**أسدلتْ ستاراً مرقعاً ليختبئ وراءه القمر**إستلقت بجواره**نظرت إليه بعمق**وتذكرت المثلَ القائل ( ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة )** 
فتبسمتْ وهي تقول :**لأول مرة أرى رجلاً ليس له ظل .** ( 8 )**الذكـرى**جلسـتُ بشـرفةِ الذّكْـرى**بـرفقةِ قـهـوةٍ  سكْـرى**وتعـذلُـنـي فأسْكتُـهـا**بقـبلةِ ثَـغـريَ  الحـرّى**وفـيروزُ التـي  صَدَحَـتْ**تـعاتـبُني هي الأخـْـرى**وصَـحنُ التَّبـغِ مـمتلـئٌ**يَـئِـنُّ وينـزفُ  الجمْـرا*

*صـباحُ الخيرِ يـا ألـمـي**جـراحُ الحـبِّ لا  تَبْــرا**رَسـَـمتُ الشَّعرَ في نثري**جَـبينُـكِ صُغتُـهُ  شِـعْرا**بـمِحرابِ الـهوى غَزَلـي**يـصـلّي حـبَّــه وِتـْرا**وسـِـحرُ العينِ ليس  لـهُ**حـروفٌ تبطِلُ  السِّـحْـرا**سَهرتُ اللـيلَ يا قـمـري**وعـينـي ترقبُ الفـجْـرا*
*بزوغُ الفجرِ يشــبهُـها**لـــهُ إطـلالةٌ حـيْـرى**ورودُ الـخَـدّ تسـحـرُني**تزيدُ بـبوحِها عِـطـْـرا**أيا عِـطراً بـهِ عَـبـَـقٌ**و أعـرف طعمَـهُ  مُـرَّا**وجـاءَ اللـيـلُ في خلسٍ**يـصـورُ وجهَها بــدْرا**وشـاحُكِ راحَ يفـتِكُ بـي**فإيـمـانٌ غـزا كُـفْـرا*
*لهـيـبُ الشوقِ يحـرقُنا**ونشــربُ كأسَـهُ خمْرا**تناجي الوصـلَ أشـرعتي**فيـصـبح وصلُها هَجْـرا**....**أعـود لشـرفةِ الـذِّكْـرى**أعانـقُ لـوعتـي قَسْـرا**وآهـاتـي  تـغـازلُـنـي**تَـبـوحُ بـعشقِها  جَهْـرا**أسـيرٌ أنـتَ يـا  قَـدَري**يـعـانـقـك الجوى غَدْرا**سـجينٌ حِرتَ فـي أمْــرٍ**وربّـكَ قد قضـى أمْــرا******

----------


## majdyhamdy

* ( 9 )**أصداء**شَدوُ الرَّحيقِ أتـى بالحُـزنِ يَستَتِـرُ**و الحَرفُ غَنَّى و نادتْ أمْسَها الصُّوَرُ**أضْرَمْتِ ناراً مَـدى الأيـامِ  أُخْمِدُهـا**أَحييتِ حُبَّـاً بقلبـي كـانَ  يُحتَضَـرُ**كيفَ الرُّجوعُ ونارُ الأمسِ في  كَبِـدي**هلْ مِن لُحونٍ إذا ما قُطِّـعَ الوَتَـرُ ؟؟**يا أكْؤساً كُسِـرَتْ كانـتْ  تُجَرِّعُنـي**خَمرَ الهوى و لها أشـدو و  أعتَـذِرُ**هلِ الحروفُ تُعيدُ الوَصلَ فـي زَمَـنٍ**صارَ الكلامُ بِـهِ يَفنـى و يَندَثِـرُ  ؟؟**قدْ تُخفقيـنَ بهـذا الجَمـعِ  ملهمتي**فالشَّمسُ غابتْ و تاهَ الليلُ و السَّحَـرُ**قدْ نَلمحُ البَدرَ قربَ الشَّمسِ في  وَضَحٍ**لنْ نَلمَحَ الشَّمسَ في الظَّلماءِ  تَنْتَحِـرُ**هـذا أنـا قَمَـرٌ نــوري أُأَطِّــرُهُ**مِن وهجِ شَمسٍ بَدتْ في الأفقِ تَنصَهِرُ**هذي الحُروفُ التـي بَعثَرتِهـا أمَـلاً**بالوَصلِ صارتْ جَوَىً بالرُّوحِ تَسْتَعِـرُ*
*جُـنَّ اليراعُ وجُنَّ اللحـنُ و الوتـرُ**والحـرفُ أيقظني واحْتارتِ الصُّـوَرُ**و الحـبُّ أوقـد في قلـبي منارتَـهُ**والشّمسُ عادتْ وعاد النّجمُ و القَمرُ**هذا القَصيدُ لهُ فـي الرُّوحِ  مَنزِلـةٌ**مُـرِي فـإنَّ الفُـؤادَ المُـرَّ  يُؤتَمَـرُ*******( 10 )* 
*نداء**هلْ غادرَ الشعراءُ نحـو الأنجـمِ**أم أنّهـمْ رحلـوا بلـوم الـلـوَّمِ**إني سمعتُ صدى أنيـنِ قلوبهـم**متلثـمـاً بــالآهِ دون  تـألـمِ**واللهِ قد حَسِبـوا بـأنَّ  مياهَكـمْ**فيها الشفاء لهم كما فـي زمـزمِ**ذاكَ الفراتُ مياهُهُ مـن شِعرهِـمْ**وهنا على العاصي قريضي يرتمي*
*والنّيلُ يأبـى أنْ يكـونَ مدنَّسـاً**ما بالُ نَهرِكُمُ الـذي لـم  يَرحَـمِ**نحن الذيـن إذا قـرأتَ حروفَنـا**لَعرفت أنَّ لها الفصاحة َ  تنتمـي**فالعلم يأتي من عراقِ النورِ والش**شامِ التـي بعلومهـا لـمْ تُهـزَمِ**وكذا من النيلِ الذي يسقي عقـو**لَ العرْب عِلماً بالميـاهِ و  بالـدَّمِ**يا سادتي عـودوا فـإنَّ غيابَكـم**كالنَّبتـةِ الحُبلـى بشهـدِ العلقـمِ******

----------


## majdyhamdy

* ( 11 )*

*قصيدةُ حب**لحناً بـلا وتـرٍ غنَّيـتُ  أحزانـي**كم يعْذُبُ اللحنُ من آهاتِ أشجانـي**لو كان من فرحٍ ما مسَّ  عاطِفتـي**ولا بـكـى قلمي دمـعاً بـألـوانِ**سِكينُها زُرِعَتْ في الصدرِ  تقتلُنـي**وَنَزعُهـا ألـمٌ و النَّـزفُ أفنانـي**يا شِعرُ إرحلْ فما أخبرتَها شَغَفـي**يا نثر أُغرب فما أظهرتَ كِتمانـي*
*هـذي القصـيدة للأحبـابِ أكتُبها**لعـلَّ أحرفَهـا تقـتاتُ  حِرمـانـي**أنتِ الربيعُ بحرّ الصيـفِ ممتـزجٌ**أنتِ الخريفُ أتى في شهرِ نيسـانِ**أنتِ النّسـائمُ تحلـو حيـنَ تغمُرني**أنتِ الجنانُ غَزَتْ صحراءَ وجدانـي**أنتِ الحياةُ و أنتِ الشّـوقُ في خَلَدي**كم خِلْتُ أنّكِ من أجـزاءِ  شريانـي**هذي النـجومُ بحضنِ اللـيلِ نَعرفُها**هـلْ أنـجمٌ سطعتْ أم تلكَ أحزاني ؟**يا حب إنْ كنتَ بالأرواحِ  مُمتزجـاً**فخذْ لها عبقاً مـن وردِ بُسـتانـي*******( 12 )* *رحـيـل**إلى الأخ والصديق الطبيب طارق الحزواني بعد أن أزمع السفر**إرحلْ فإنّ القلبَ لا لـن  يتبعَـكْ**إرحلْ فقد ضاعَ الفؤادُ  وضيَّعَـكْ**بحقيبةِ السّفرِ التي حَملَتْ  أسـىً**أحَزَمتَ ذِكْري حينَ قلبي ودَّعَكْ ؟**قد قُطعتْ أسلاكُ هاتـفِ مهجتـي**فبأي سلكٍ ترتضي أنْ أسمعَـكْ ؟**ثكِلتْ عيوني دمعَها فـي  لحظـةٍ**عجزتْ حروفُ قصيدتي أنْ تجمعَكْ**أتَرَكتني وحدي وجمرَ دخينتـي ؟**ودخـانُ تَبغـي همُهُ أنْ يتبعَكْ**وبسرعةٍ قلت( الوداع )  كومضةٍ**خطفتْ عيونَ بصيرتي ما أسرعَكْ**أتُراكَ تتركُ لي زهيـرةَ حبِّنـا ؟**فواحةً أم هـل ستأخذُهـا  معَـكْ**حتى نواعيـرُ المدينـةِ هاجـرتْ**فاتْركْ رذاذةَ مائِهـا مـا أطمعَـكْ*
*رَحَلَ الربيعُ وحـلَّ ثلـجُ شتائنـا**يا صاحبي إرحلْ ولَمْلِـمْ  أدمُعَـكْ*

----------


## majdyhamdy

*( 13 )* 

*المرفأ المهجور**يا مرفأ الحزنِ يا مهداً  لغُصّاتـي**فيكَ التقيتُ بها و الحبُّ  مرساتي**تأتي ولا قمرٌ في الأفقِ  يشبهُهـا**خرسـاءُ قبلتُهـا تحتـلُّ ذرّاتـي**خصرٌ كبحرٍ بـلا مـوجٍ  يؤرّقُـهُ**كمْ أبحرتْ سُفُني فانْظرْ  شِراعاتي**نهدانِ يعتليانِ الصدرَ فـي نَـزَقٍ**ما فوقَ نهديكِ كم أعْليتُ راياتـي*
*كم خُضِِّبتْ شفتي بالنّزفِ من شفةٍ**جوريةٍ عبقتْ في عطرها العاتـي**عقدٌ يئـنُّ وصوتُ القِـرطِ يؤلمني**فَتَـزاحَمتْ ألمـاً في الصّدرِ أنّاتي**من عتمةِ الفكرِ يأتي نورُها  كذباً**كالحزن حين أتى يحكي مسـراتِ**وارتْ مفاتِنَها في لـيـلِ عفَّتِهـا**فاجتاحَنـي ألـمٌ يغتـالُ  آهاتـي**الليـلُ يلثمُهـا كـالأمِّ يحضنُهـا**في أفقهِ سَطَعَتْ أنـوارُ نجماتـي*
*لمْ يبـقَ لـي أمـلٌ إلا مُخيِّلتـي**حُبْلى برسمِكِ يـا أمّـاً للوحاتـي**دنُّ الجمالِِ خلا من خَمرِ  فتنتِهـا**وانْحلَّ من زورقي حَبلٌ  لمرساتي*******( 14 )* *حب جديد**هبتْ رياحُ المستحيلِ على  الأمَـلْ**وجعاً أتتْ تلك الثمارُ مـن المقَـلْ**وحقائبُ الذكـرى تـواري أنـة ً**خرساءَ من قلبٍ تجرَّح و  اندمَـلْ**يغتالنـي ألـمٌ ويلدغنـي الحنيـ**ـنُ إذا أتى في خاطري نجمٌ أفَـلْ**ونزيفُ ذاكرتي يلطِّـخُ مـا أتـى**من أحرفٍ برسالةٍ كانـت  غـزَلْ**ودخينتي ترنـو إلـيَّ  وتشتكـي**ذاك الدخانَ بأحرفي وسْط َ  الجمَلْ**كابـرتُ إلا أننـي لـم أستـطـعْ**فشربتُ خمرَ حروفِها حتى الثمَـلْ**سيلومني العشـاقُ أنـي  عابـثٌ**بالحبِّ كالطفلِ الـذي ذاقَ  الملَـلْ**ماذنبُ أرضِ العشقِ إنْ هي أقفرتْ**وزهتْ بمرجٍ بعد أن جـادَ الطلَـلْ**يا ويحَ قلبي مـن حبيـبٍ مقبـلٍ**يا قلبُ إن هجرتْ فذاك هو  الأجَلْ*
*****

----------


## majdyhamdy

* ( 15 )*

*العود**بين الأوتاِر غفا عُمُـري**واهْتزّ القلبُ مـعَ الوتَـرِ**وتراءى العودُ لنـا ثمِـلاً**كمَـلاكٍ صَلّـى بالسّحَـرِ**أنغامُكَ يا عودي وَهَبَـتْ**روحاً للسّمـعِ و  للنّظَـرِ**فاحْتلَّ الأنـسُ  مرابعَنـا**و النّجمةُ غَنّـتْ  للقَمَـرِ*
*مِنْ لحنِكَ صُغْتَ لنا صُوَراً**للعشقِ و ليسـتْ  كالصُّوَرِ**فتلاشـتْ روحُ الحبِّ بها**وَ تَسامتْ عن دنيا  البشَرِ**غازلْ أسوارَ الرّوحِ  بنـا**لنقـولَ وداعـاً للكِـبَـرِ*

*يا عودُ فـؤادي ليسَ لـهُ**إلاكَ رفـيـقٌ في السـهرِ*



******( 16 )*
*أنا و زوجتي**بعـد أن قـرأت كـل أشــعاري ولم تجـد لنفسها حصـة فيهـا   ، دار بيني وبينها حوار عتاب وكان صريحا وأحببت أن أصور هذا الحوار بالقصيدة .*


*كانت بِشعري لا تَهيـمُ، و تَسمـعُ**مِنْ دونِ حـسٍ كـلَّ بيـتٍ أُبـدِعُ**ما كانتِ الأمواجُ تلطُـمُ  صَخرَهـا**حتَّـى يكـونَ مفتَّتـا  يَتـصـدَّعُ**مـا كـانَ للإعصـارِ أيُّ مَلامـحٍ**بمدينةٍ لـو زارَ أُخـرى  يَصـرَعُ*
*حتَّـى أتتْنـي مــرةً بِيمينِـهـا**كرَّاسُ شِعري و المَلامـةُ تَسطَـعُ**مِنْ وجهِها و النَّارُ فـي  زَفَراتِهـا**تَكْـوي حُروفـاً ولَّدتْهـا  الأدْمُـعُ**بَدَأتْ تُفتِّشُ في السُّطورِ عَنِ اسْمها**عُنوانَ نصٍّ كَـمْ تَـودُّ و  تَطْمَـعُ**وتُقلِّبُ الصَّفحاتِ في يدِهـا  عَلـى**أمَـلٍ تَـراهُ بِصـدْرِهـا يَتَـربَّـعُ**وَكَأنَّهـا فَتَحَـتْ جَوانِـبَ خافِقـي**تَجْتـثُّ أوْرِدتــي ولا  أتَـوَجَّـعُ*
*بينَ السُّطورِ تَطيـرُ مِثـلَ حَمامَـةٍ**بجـناحهـا قلـقٌ يفـيـقُ و يَهْجَعُ**لكنَّهـا عجـزت بِبحـثِ عيونِهـا**أن تُبصِرَ الأنوارَ شمسـاً  تَسْطَـعُ** قالتْ بِصـوتٍ خافـتٍ , ماذا أنـا * *وَمتى زُهوري في رياضِـكَ تَطلَـعُ**أمْ أنَّ وَرْدَتَـكَ الَّتـي  أحْببْتـهـا**مَلأتْ فُؤادَكَ لمْ يَعُـدْ لـي  مَوقِـعُ**هَلْ صِرْتَ كالحَجَرِ الأصَمِّ ألا تَـرى**ماذا دَهـاكَ ألا تَحـسُ و  تَسمَـعُ*
*ألانَّني أصْبحـتُ زَوْجَـكَ  عِلَّتـي**أمْ أنَّـهُ مـا عـادَ حُسْنـي يَنفَـعُ**مِنْ بَعضِها أشْجارُ حَقـلٍ  تَسْتَقـي**وجُذورُ حبِّكَ مِـنْ حُقولـي تُقلَـعُ**عَجَبي لِقلبكَ كيـفَ يَسقـي  وَرْدةً**فَمِيـاهُ قلبـكَ لا تَفيـضُ  وتَنبُـعُ**فأجبتهـا ، الآنَ تَمَّـتْ فَرحَـتـي**هَـذا مُنـايَ وَمـا لـهُ  أتَطَـلَّـعُ**أنْ هَزَّتِ الأشْعارُ غُصْنَ شُجَيْرَتـي**بدأت ثمـارُ الحـبِّ فيهـا  تَونـعُ*
*هـلْ تََعرفيـنَ بأنَّـنـي مُتعـمِّـدٌ**أبيـاتَ شِعـري لـلـوُرودِ أوَزِّعُ**حتَّى رؤاكِ بِنارِ شِعـري  تَكْتـوي**وَلأعْذبِ الألْحـانِ أُذْنـي  تَسمَـعُ**أنَّاتُ قلبكِ كَـمْ رَجَـوتُ سَماعَهـا**وَلَكَـمْ تَمَنَّيـتُ المَحبَّـةَ  تُـتْـرَعُ**بِكُـؤوسِ أيَّامـي أُجـدِّد نَخْبَهـا**لأكـونَ سَكرانـاً ومِنهـا  أشْبَـعُ**مِنْ وَرْدتي لا تَقْرَبي يـا زَوجَتـي**أنسامُهـا فـي مهجتـي تَتَـربَّـع*
*هِيَ مثل إسْمي دائماً يبقـى مَعـي**حتَّـى أمـوتَ وحبّهـا لا  يُنـزَعُ**هِيَ كلُّ يـومٍ فـي حَياتـي باسِـمٍ**هِيَ كلُّ نَـارٍ فـي فُـؤادي تُوْلَـعُ**هِيَ نَبْعُ أشْواقي إليـكِ  وحُسنُهـا**ألقـاهُ فيـكِ وبالجَـمـالِ أُمَـتَّـعُ**أوَتبحثين بدفتري عـن مسكـنٍ ؟**كيفَ الفؤادُ من الضلوعِ سيُخلـعُ ؟**أنتِ الوريدُ لخافقـي يـا  حُلوَتـي**أنـتِ العـروقُ دِماؤهـا تَتـوزَّعُ*
*أنتِ الشَّريكةُ في الحيـاةِ  وجلُّهـا**أنتِ الفَراشةُ فـوقَ ورْدي تَرْتَـع ُ**أهديـكِ كـلّ قصيـدةٍ أبدعتُـهـا**لتكونَ تاجاً فـوقَ رأسِـكِ  يلمَـعُ**يَكْفيكِ حبَّـاً أنْ تَكونـي  زَوْجَتـي**فأنـا صَـدوقٌ لا أخُـونُ وأخْـدَعُ**أبياتُ شِعري مِنْ فُـؤادي  نَبْعُهـا**شِعري شُعـورٌ مـا بِـهِِ أتَصَنَّـعُ*


*****

----------


## majdyhamdy

*( 17 )**وتريات**همس**تحلو بهمسكِ رقّـةُ الغـزلِ**كالكأسِ من خمرِ المدامِ مَلي**سأذيبُ ثلجَ الفكرِ  فاتنتـي**كي تَرفلي مِن روضةِ الجُمَلِ**إنّي (أحبُّكِ) لستُ  أنكرهـا**يا علةً أنســى بها عِللـي* *تفنى حياتـي إنْ تُفارِقنـي**ما عاشَ نحلٌ دونما عَسَـلِ*
******( 18 )**صـريـر**ماجفَّ شعريَ أو بـهِ سَقَـمُ**فانْطقْ صراخاً أيهـا  القلـمُ**واعْزفْ مـن الألحانِ  أجملَها**فبجرمِ صمتِـكَ أنـتَ متّهـمُ**واجْعل قوافي الشعرِ في كبدي**جرحاً عميقـاً ليـس يلتئـمُ**قال اليراعُ وحبـرهُ  أرقـي**وبصمتـهِ مـازال  يعتصـمُ**أنا لن أصـوّر لا  تطالبْنـي**بالماءِ حينَ الغيـثُ  يَنعـدمُ******

----------


## majdyhamdy

*( 19 )*

*عاشـقة* 

*فوق الغصونِ ورودُها تتدلَّـلُ*
*والوردُ فوقَ غصونِهِ لا يذب**ُ**ـلُ* 
*وترنَّحتْ أفكارُها فـي سَكـرةٍ*
*قد هزَّ عرشَ العشقِ حبٌ أو**َّ**لُ* 
*فتَرى السّكوتَ بثغرِها أغرودة ً*
*وتَرى الكلامَ لعينِهـا يتحـوَّلُ* 

*هَمَسَ الظّلامُ لبدرِها في ليلِـهِ*
*غفرانَ ذنبٍ من علاها يسـأل* 
*والليلُ يسكُنُ و النَّهارُ بعينِهـا*
*من ثغرِها نحلُ المراعي ينهَلُ* 
*خمرُ الكلامِ يروقها في أحرفي*
*لن يهجرَ الأقداحَ من هو يَثمَلُ* 







***** 
*( 20 )*



*كـفـا ح* 
*بُعَيْـدَ الليـلِ فجـرُ العلـمِ آتِ*
*فذا قلمي سيسبحُ فـي دواتـي* 
*وأوراقـي سأجعلُهـا قـيـوداً*
*و أغـلالاً بأعـنـاقِ** الجُ**ـ**نـاةِ* 
*سأبترُ رأسَ ( أنتي ) في حروفٍ*
*سأقطعُـهُ وإنْ كانـتْ فتـاتـي* 

*سأشهرُ سيفَ علمي في وجـوهٍ*
*تُنفّـذُ مـا تريـدُ يـدُ الغُـزاةِ* 
*رفاقَ العمرِ إن كَفَرتْ حـروفٌ*
*فكونوا كالسّيوفِ علـى العُـداةِ* 
*(**أنتي ) هي ( أنتِ ) يكتبها الجهال بالياء بدل الكسر* 





*****

----------


## majdyhamdy

*( 21 )*
*إلى الشاعرة المغربية ( أسماء حرمة الله ) بعد أن خاصمتها أناملها* 


*غنَّتْ لحونَ الحـبِّ (أسمـاءُ)*
*فاعْتلَّ مِـن ألحانِهـا الـدّاءُ* 
*بقريضِها ماتَ الفـؤادُ فهـلْ*
*فـي نثرِهـا للـروحِ إحيـاءُ* 
*ثكلتْ أنامُلها رحيـقَ هـوىً*
*أتُرى أصابَ الحرفَ إغفـاءُ* 
*يا (حرمة َ الرّحمنِ) هلْ رحلتْ*
*نحوَ السّماءِ الحـاءُ و البـاءُ* 
*****
*( 22 )* 

*حـز ن* 


*جفَّتْ دموعي في مآقيها*
*والدَّمعُ جمرٌ قد غدا فيها* 
*نَزْفُ الجراحُ غدا يؤرقني*
*وجراحُ حبّي من يداويها* 
*صورتَها بالشِّعر يا قلمي*
*كقصيدةٍ ثكلـتْ قوافيهـا* 
*****

----------


## majdyhamdy

*( 23 )* 

*فراق* 



*يا حُروفي لملمي من مهجتينا* 

*كلَّ أتراحٍ وغنّي للأملْ* 
*بَدّدي صمتاً تَبدّى مِن كِلينا* 
*واغْزلي مِن صَوتِ أنَّاتي جُمَلْ* 
*وازْرعي في أرضِ روحي* 
*كلَّ معنىً للفِراقِ المُحتملْ* 
*غيمةٌ سوداءُ حلّتْ* 
*في سمائي* 
*ليسَ فيها مِن طَللْ* 

*كَسَّرتْ صوتَ العنادلْ* 
*بدَّدتْ عِطرَ الأقاحي* 
*واسْتفاقَ الليلُ و الفجرُ ارْتحلْ* 
***** 
*عانقي بالصَّمتِ حَرفي* 
*وازْرعي في حَقلِ خوفي* 
*كلَّ نبتاتِ الوَجَلْ* 
*هاهي الأشواكُ عادتْ* 
*في ضُلوعي و اسْتفاقتْ* 
*كلُّ أناتِ العِللْ* 
*كم مِن الأيامِ مَرَّتْ* 

*حَفَّنا فيها السُّكونْ* 
*جَفَّ حِبري حين غنَّتْ* 
*كلُّ أبياتِ الجُنونْ* 
*هل تُرانا قد نسينا* 
*أم تَناسانا الغَزَلْ* 
***** 
*مِن حُطامِ الصَّمتِ أشدو* 
*أحرفا حَرّى فأبدو* 
*مِثلَ طفلٍ راحَ يعدو* 
*في طريقٍ , ماوصلْ* 

*بعثريني لملميني بالبكاءْ* 
*وارْسمي لوحاتِ دفءٍ في الشِّتاءْ* 
*إنني كالوهم لا بل كالهباءْ* 
*إنني نَجم بليلٍ قد أفلْ* 
*لستُ أدري هل بكاني* 
*الدّهرُ يوماً أو جفاني* 
*حظُّ عمري في ثوانِ* 
*دلوُ بُرجي جَفَّ مِن شُربِ الحَمَلْ* 
*عانقيني في المغيبِ* 
*سوفَ أغدو كالغريبِ* 

*مِن عيوني لن تغيبي* 
*يا دموعاً لم تَزَلْ* 

*****
*( 24 )* 
*حبلى* 

*قصة فتاة عاكسها الدهر* 

*علـى الأوراقِ أنّاتـي*
*ودمعـي و ابْتساماتـي* 
*بكى حَظّـي و أبكانـي*
*و عانى مِـن مُعاناتـي* 
*على نَهْـدي عَلامـاتٌ* 
*تُـؤرِّقُ مـاءَ عَبْراتـي* 

*حُروفُ حِكايتـي قَتَلَـتْ* 
*يَراعي فَوقَ صَفْحاتـي* 
*ألا يـا دَمْـعُ خَبِّرْنـي*
*أتَذكُر ليلَ مَأساتـي ؟؟* 
*****
*بليـلٍ خَـانَـهُ قَـمَـرٌ*
*رَماني رَهْنَ صَيْحاتـي* 
*وفي غابٍ بِـلا أُنْـسٍ*
*و ذئبٌ عَـدَّ خُطْواتـي* 
*أزوجٌ مَن رَمى شَرَفَاً ؟؟* 
*ليفنـى فـي مَتاهـاتِ* 

*كما زوجي بِلا شَـرَفٍ* 
*سَتبـدو لـي نِهاياتـي* 
*غَدا طُهري بِلا وَطَـنٍ*
*وزادَ الدَّهـرُ حَسْراتـي* 
*دِمائي مازَجَـتْ دَمعـي*
*وصَمْتـي مَـلَّ آهاتـي* 
*أبي أمّي أخـي أخْتـي*
*فهل وَصَلَتْ نِداءاتي ؟؟* 
*أبي لا لسـتُ عاهـرةً* 
*وليس البغـيُ عاداتـي* 

*أخي مـا كنـتُ كاذبـةً* 
*فخـذْ بيـدِ اعْترافاتـي* 
*سلوا ثوبي سلوا شَعري*
*ألا تَكفـي دلالاتـي ؟؟* 
*أو انْتظِـروا ليخبرَكـمْ*
*ولـيـدي بالإجـابـاتِ* 
*فهـذا الطِّفـلُ والــدُهُ*
*الذي أدمـى جِراحاتـي* 
*أيَـا أمّـاهُ لا تَبـكـي* 
*دُموعُكِ أحرَقـتْ ذاتـي* 

*فلا أنـا مريـمٌ حتـى* 
*يُكَلَّـمَ طفلُهـا الآتــي* 
*ولا ربّي سَيُنـزِلُ فـي*
*خلاصـي خيـرَ آيـاتِ* 
*أنا الأمطارُ فـي ريـحٍ*
*تُطاردُنـي وغيمـاتـي* 
*أنا الأصواتُ دونَ صدىً*
*تَموتُ بهـا عِباراتـي*
*****
*علـى الأوراقِ أنّاتـي* 
*وتَزْجُرُنـي حِكايـاتـي* 

*أرى كَفَنـي يُناديـنـي* 
*وذَنبـي و ابْتِهـالاتـي* 
*أخي أقبـلْ أنـا عـارٌ*
*ونَفِّـذْ حُكْـمَ غـابـاتِ* 

*بِقتـلٍ مـالـهُ سَـنَـدٌ*
*بـقـرآنٍ و تَــوراةِ* 
*أخي أسرعْ سَئمتُ أنـا*
*وجوهـاً دونَ بَسْمـاتِ* 
*وجـوهٌ أينعـتْ كُفـراً* 
*بـأديـانِ السَّـمـاواتِ* 

*أخي أسـرعْ ومَزِّقنـي* 
*فَعُمْري مَـلَّ ساعاتـي* 
*ألا يـا أمُّ يـا ثكـلـى*
*ضعي قُربـي سِجِلاتـي* 
*لعلَّ الحِبرَ فـي وَرَقـي*
*يكـونُ معـي بِجنّاتـي*
*****
*سـأرحل كي تؤرقَـكمْ* 
*بليـلٍ روحُمأســاتي* 



*****

----------


## majdyhamdy

*( 25 )*

*صدى العتاب*


*بعد انقطاع طويل عن كتابة الشعر عاتبني أحد الأصدقاء بقصيدة فكان هذا الصدى*



*حروفي أصبحتْ قَفْـرا*
*يَـراعي خاصمَ الحِبْـرا*

*ومَـن أهوى غدا خبراً*
*وقصّتُنا غدتْ ذِكـرى*

*بكـى في الليلِ كرّاسـي*
*ونـادى ظلمـةً تَكْـرى*

*ألا يا حِبـرُ عُدْ لِـتَرَى*
*دمـوعـاً مالها مَجْرى*
*****
*سـَئمتُ الشِّعرَ يا خِلّـي*
*ويأسـي أسـكَتَ النَّثْرا*

*وماعُـدتُ الذي يهـوى*
*سَـماعَ قصيدةٍ سَـكْرى*

*أنا ظـلٌّ بليــلٍ حيــ*
*ـنَ ليلـي أطفأ البَـدْرا*

*وصـوتي باتَ مذعوراً*
*وحَـنجرتي غَدَتْ وَكْرا*

*ولـولا أنَّـكَ الـرَّاوي*
*لما كان الصَّدى شِـعْرا*

*أنـا كسَّـرتُ أقلامـي*
*فقُـلْ هل تقبلُ العُـذْرا*




*****
*( 26 )*



*بكاء*

*إلى الشاعرة المغربية (أسماء حرمة الله) بعد أن بكتْ وهي تلقي الشعر*

*دمعٌ وليلٌ وصوتُ الجـرحِ مُنكسـرُ*
*تَبكي فيبكي الزّمانُ الحلـوُ و القَـدَرُ*

*مابينَ قوسينِ عمرُ المرءِ , حينَ أتى*
*يبكي صُراخاً , ويبكي حينَ يحتضِـرُ*

*يكفي بكاءً فدمعي جَفَّ فـي مُقَلـي*
*كُفّـي بربِّـكِ إن القلـبَ يَنفـطِـرُ*

*مازلتُ أذكرُ طعمَ الجُرحِ فـي جُمَـلٍ*
*بغُصّةِ الدّمـعِ ذاكَ الحـرفُ يَندثـرُ*

*(أسماءُ) يا قمـراً تاهـتْ مَلامِحُـهُ*
*لا طعمَ لليـلِ إذْ يفنـى بـهِ القَمَـرُ*

*الحُزنُ يُلهبُ ما في الرّوحِ مِن ألـمٍ*
*تُزَيّنُ الوَجهَ مِـن أحداقِهـا الـدُّرَرُ*

*تبدو كسوسنـةٍ و الطّـلُ ساورَهـا*
*تدعـو لخالقهـا أنْ يَكْثُـرَ المَطَـرُ*

*أراكِ بينَ الحُروفِ الـسّـودِ قابعـة ً*
*ثوباً و قدْ سَئمتْ مِن وَخْـزِهِ الإبَـرُ*
*قولي بربّكِ أيـنَ العطـرُ فـي كَلِـمٍ*
*أينَ ابْتسامـةُ ثغـرٍ راعَـهُ الخَفَـرُ*

*غَنّي فقدْ ماتتِ الألحانُ فـي وَتَـري*
*إنْ ماتَ لحنٌ فمـاذا يفعـلُ الوَتَـرُ*

*يبكي اليراعُ فلا القُرطـاسُ يؤنِسُـهُ*
*ولا السطورُ بها مِـن دمْعِـهِ أثَـرُ*

*إنّي سأجمعُ ما في الليلِ مِـن نُجُـمٍ*
*إنّي سأكتبُ شعـراً مـا بـهِ كَـدَرُ*

*و أطردُ الحُزنَ مِن قاموسِ قافيتـي*
*حتّى أرى الجـرحَ للأفـراحِ يَعتَـذِرُ*

*كوني ربيعاً رُبـوعُ الحُـبِّ تَعشقُـهُ*
*يُحِبُّـهُ نَظـري , و العيـنُ تَنتظِـرُ*


*****

----------


## majdyhamdy

*( 27 )*
*أزِفَ الرحيل* 

*إلى طبيب الأطفال ( طارقالحزواني ) قبل هجرته* 
*أزِفَ الرّحيلُ فهل سألتَ الأدمُعـا*
*ما ذنبُ خدّي أن يكـونَ المرتَعـا* 
*أزِفَ الرّحيلُ و طفلُ قلبيَ يشتكي*
*وطبيبُهُ كَسَـرَ الـدّواءَ و أوجَعـا* 
*لدمشقَ تشكو صَمتَ زَهرِالياسميـ* 
*ـنِ و صمتُهُ من طبعِـهِ إن ودَّعا* 


*وَدِّعْ دمشـقَ وَدَعْ ثَراهـا باكيـاً* 
*واتْركْ لقلبيَ بابَ عَـوْدٍ مُشْرَعـا* 
*إرحلْ فذا بردى سيبكـي صاحبـاً*
*كمْ زارَهُ فـي حُزنِـهِ مُتَضَرِّعـا* 
*كلُّ النّواعيـر التـي غَنَّـتْ لنـا*
*جَفَّتْ وعاصيهـا بـدا مُتَصَدِّعـا* 
*السّهدُ غازلَ مُقلتـي فـي ليلهـا*
*أتُراهُ يَرحلُ إنْ أقـضَّ المضجعـا* 
*تهذي بمحرابِ الفِراقِ مشاعـري*
*تَبكي حروفُ الشِّعرِ قلبـاً شُيِّعـا*
*خذْ ما تشاءُ وَ دَعْ دمشقَ فإنّهـا*
*تبقى لقلبيَ بعدَ هجـرِكَ مَهجَعـا* 
*يـا خمـرةً خبأتُهـا ماذُقتُـهـا*
*ما كنتُ أتركُ كأسَ خمرٍ مُترعـا* 
*أزِفَ الرّحيلُ و خَمرُ حُبِّكَ هاجسي*
*وشَربتُهُ وسَكبْتَ فيـه المَصرَعـا* 




***** 












*( 28 )* 





*لم تنتهِ الدموعُ بعد , ولكن أحببت أن تكون النهاية ابتسامة :* 


*حافلة الجمال* 


*ركبت بحافلة النقل الداخلي , فكانت هذه القصيدة :* 


*يـا جنّـةً تَكتَـظُّ فيهـا حُـورُ* 
*فيها النُّجومُ و(غيمـةٌ) وبُـدورُ* 
*فيها تَفَتَّـحَ نَرجِـسٌ و قَرَنفُـلٌ*
*وغفا الـدَّلالُ و دثّـرَتْهُ عُطـورُ* 
*في المقعـدِ الخلفـيِّ تَرقُـدُ دُرَّةٌ* 
*وبخَدِّهـا وَرْدُ الرَّبيـعِ أسـيـرُ* 

*في لحظِها سِحْرٌ يُبعثـرُ حَيْرَتـي* 
*فأرى الظلامَ يَشِـعُّ فيـه النّـورُ* 
*يا سائقَ الرَّكبِ المُحمَّلِ بالهـوى*
*مَهـلاً بربِّـكَ فالوشـاحُ حَريـرُ* 
*وبقربِها حَسنـاءُ جَمَّـلَ عينَهـا*
*هَمْسُ الكرى و أنا بها مَسحـورُ* 
*ترنـو إلـيَّ بخِلسـةٍ فكأنَّـهـا*
*تهوى سماعَ الآهِ وهْـي تَمـورُ* 
*وقُبالتي , كحمامةٍ حَطَّـتْ علـى* 
*غصنِ الفؤادِ فَهل تُرى ستطيـرُ* 

*مابينَ نهديهـا وحُمـرةِ خَدِّهـا* 
*عيني وروحـي خـادِمٌ و أجيـرُ* 
*وشكوتُ للخَدِّ المضمَّـخِ حُرقتـي*
*أتُـراهُ يعـدلُ أم تُـراهُ يَجـورُ* 
*وبجانبي وَشّـى الرَّبيـعُ ظلالَـهُ*
*فكأنَّهـا فـوقَ الرُّبـوعِ أميـرُ* 
*هِيَ نارُ حُبٍّ في الفؤادِ ضِرامُهـا*
*لافرقَ إنْ خَمدتْ وحيـنَ تَثـورُ* 
*يا سائقَ الرَّكبِ المُحمَّلِ بالغِـوى* 
*لا تُسرِعَنْ إنَّ الطَّريـقَ خَطيـرُ* 

*وعجوزُ قربَ البابِ نادتْ أمسَها* 
*في حُرقَـةٍ , و يَحفُّهـا دَيْجـورُ* 
*أنَّتْ و حَنَّـتْ للصِّبـا وتَنَهَّـدَتْ*
*لا يَملكـنْ ذاكَ الجمـالَ كَبـيـرُ* 
*يا ويلتي إنّـي نَزَلـتُ بمفـرَدي*
*عُمري بحافلـةِ الجمـالِ سَفيـرُ* 

*ما كنتُ أدري أنَّ جنَّـةَ خالقـي*
*في الأرضِ يكسوها الحلا و تَسيرُ* 
*بمدينتي بعـضُ الجمـالِ رأيتُـهُ*
*ومدينتـي فيهـا الجمـالُ كَثيـرُ*
********* 




*انتهى* 
*..........*
*طُبعَ الكتاب ورقياً بمركز قرطبة للطباعة و الدعاية و الإعلان* 
*حماة – شارع ابن رشد*  








*تحياتي واحترامي*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جئت لأسجل كلمات الشكر والامتنان

شكرا ً لك أخي مجدي لأنك عرفتنا بشاعر جديد عن نفسي لم أكن أعرفه

كثير من قصائدة أعجبتني والاكثر ((سيدتي))

موفق أخي ..

نحن بإنتظار المزيد منك

----------


## majdyhamdy

*اخجلتي تواضعي اخت شمعه بمرورك وكلماتك اللطيفه*

*فشكرا لك*







*تحياتي واحترامي*

----------


## تاج

جميل جداً جداً 
أعجبتني جميع القصائد بدون استثناء ..
لك كل الشكر أخي الكريم ..

----------


## همسات وله

الله يسلم انامل نقلت كل هذا الفن الراقي 
وعرفتنا بشاعر ا ملا الحب قلبه 
فاودع الابداع سر الاسرار في غياهب مخيلته 
فكتب ونظم قصائد واشعار 
فاقت حدود الابداع 

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي مجدي 
وتسلم ويسلم لنا قلبك 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## majdyhamdy

*عزيزتي تاج*

*الاخت العزيزه همسات وله*

*لكم كل الشكر والامتنان على المرور الجميل الدي يثلج القلب*

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً

----------


## أباالصلط

_مررت من هنااا فلم تسمح لي نفسي أن اخرج من هذا الموضوع_ 

_وانا لم اكتب شيء تشكرني عليه_ 

_لذالك قررت ان اقول في موضوعك_ 

_شكرا لك ولهذا الشاعر :_

----------


## كبرياء

*يـــــــــــــــــــعطـيكـ ألف عـــــــــــــاافيهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ـــــــــــــياااتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## الرعب الصامت

يزاك الله ألف خير ، ننتظر جديدك

----------

